# [solved] wywalający sie X

## radek-s

Witam.

od jakiegos czasu - po którejs aktualizacji co jakis czas - np przy ruchu myszką nastepuje samoczynny restart X'ow.

próbowalem zmienic stery z nvidii na xorg-x11, ale poza pozbawieniem efektów w kde4 nic to nie dało.

czy jest jakies rozwiązanie tego problemu?

```
desktop log # emerge --info      

Portage 2.1.7.7 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-tuxonice x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-tuxonice-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Nov 2009 20:25:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit 7zip X a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi aften akonadi alsa amd64 amr amrnb amrwb ao archive ares audiofile bash-completion berkdb bidi bittorrent bl branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli colordiff consolekit corefonts coverage cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers custom-optimization dbus dga dirac directfb disk-partition djvu dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr embedded emboss emerald emoticons enca encode exif extrafilters faac faad fam fame fbcon fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fortran fping ftp gdbm gif gimp git glib glitz gmp google-gadgets gpm graphviz gs gstreamer gtk hal hdri icons iconv imagemagick ipv6 java jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lame lcms ldap libcaca libnotify live logitech-mouse lzo mad matroska matrox md5sum melt metalink midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modplug modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib multiuser musepack mysql nas ncurses nemesi new-login nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png powerkadu ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw readline redland reflection samba schroedinger sdl session slang sndfile sounds speex spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream subtitles subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd templates theora threads thunar tiff timezone truetype unicode unsupported usb vcd vcdinfo vcdx voice vorbis wavpack webinterface webkit wma wmf x264 xanim xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by radek-s on Thu Dec 03, 2009 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Xorg.0.log przeczytaj po wysypce.

----------

## radek-s

w logach dostałem:

```
Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x464448]

1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x715a9) [0x4715a9]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f2c4b353000+0xf010) [0x7f2c4b362010]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f2c47959000+0xa4aa2) [0x7f2c479fdaa2]

4: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x7f2c4bbc7000+0xaf52) [0x7f2c4bbd1f52]

5: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x7f2c4bbc7000+0x3878b) [0x7f2c4bbff78b]

6: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x7f2c4bbc7000+0x302f1) [0x7f2c4bbf72f1]

7: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x7f2c4bbc7000+0x38e0a) [0x7f2c4bbffe0a]

8: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x7f2c4bbc7000+0x39e80) [0x7f2c4bc00e80]

9: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x7f2c4bbc7000+0x2ffdf) [0x7f2c4bbf6fdf]

10: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (pixman_image_composite+0x184) [0x7f2c4bbf7e24]

11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so (wfbComposite+0x165) [0x7f2c4752bcb5]

12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f2c47959000+0x33e817) [0x7f2c47c97817]

13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xb2aa0) [0x4b2aa0]

14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x141dd9) [0x541dd9]

15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x1420a5) [0x5420a5]

16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x92ee6) [0x492ee6]

17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x25806) [0x425806]

18: /usr/bin/X (MapWindow+0x153) [0x429823]

19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x37526) [0x437526]

20: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x37e0c) [0x437e0c]

21: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2510b) [0x42510b]

22: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f2c49f90bbd]

23: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24cb9) [0x424cb9]

Segmentation fault at address 0x7f2ca36bea80

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support.

<------> at http://wiki.x.org

 for help..

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) Logitech HID compliant keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Logitech HID compliant keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

----------

## SlashBeast

przebuduj pixman potem xorg-server, moze zmieni cos.

----------

## c0oba

Dużo ciekawych rzeczy można się dowiedzieć z: 

```
grep EE Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## radek-s

problem nadal występuje...

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Logitech USB Receiver: failed to initialize for relative axes.

```

----------

## SlashBeast

To co wklejasz zupelnie nie pomaga debugowac.

----------

## dziadu

Jeśli masz xorg-server-1.7.1 to masz prawdopodobnie to samo co ja miałem. Wiele rzeczy robiłem aby to naprawić, ale dopiero przejście na xorg-server-1.7.2 pomogło. Spróbuj czy u Ciebie zadziała.

----------

## radek-s

instalacja 1.7.2 rozwiązała problem:)

----------

